# Corn I.D Please



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what morph this is please? I dont know the 1st thing about corn genitics only a bit on leos. Parents are amel jungle x jungle 56 (according to feeding record) cheers


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Is a Amel jungle corn also known as a Albino jungle corn.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

..and is therefore NOT a corn at all but a corn snake crossed with a king snake making it a hybrid.

I haven't got an issue with hybrids (and that is a lovely example) but you must be 100% aware that it is a hybrid and will only ever produce hybrids.

I would always refer to it as a corn x king rather than a jungle corn as I personally think the term jungle corn is misleading.

Cracking albino corn/king cross you have there anyhoo!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

It is a lovely looking snake.
Only problem is these end up in pet stores and are often simply labeled as "Jungle corns" or even just "corns".

A couple of years ago a mate bought a pair of "blizzard corns".
On closer inspection I pointed out they had king snake in them.
They had classic king snake shape heads and very faint markings.
He had traveled a full day to buy them and bring them home.
He was gutted, out of pocket and his breeding plans were buggered.
Being out of work and straped for cash this was a real kick in the guts for him.
He was not even in a position to return the snakes to the seller ( a seller who swore the snakes were blizzards and was not interested in taking them back)

I see hybrids often for sale and simply marked as "corns".
As long as the buyer is aware that they are buying a hybrid, and all this entails, then fine. However what bugs me are the dishonest or ignorant sellers who sell hybrids as "corns".

Sorry thats the rant over folks :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Stephen


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

in this case its quite obvious.. but sometime they are not so.
ant posted one on here the other day that was from corn parents he had paird up for 10 years, people were telling him it couldnt be a corn etc..
sometimes, just sometimes new things are made...
although i would say this one clearly is a jungle as bought as..
stunning tho.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> in this case its quite obvious.. but sometime they are not so.
> ant posted one on here the other day that was from corn parents he had paird up for 10 years, people were telling him it couldnt be a corn etc..
> sometimes, just sometimes new things are made...
> although i would say this one clearly is a jungle as bought as..
> stunning tho.


Until someone comes up with a conclusive DNA test the best we have in the hobby is "observation". Even in the wild snakes do not always breed true to type and intergrades occure. ( which is part of the driving force of evolution )
Once we do get in to DNA we can see that nothing is realy pure, even on a family or species level.
There was an artical in "New Scientist" a couple of months ago showing that Viruses have been moving DNA between different family and species for millions of years. 
So while we like to think we are breeding true, this may not always be the case.


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

bothrops said:


> ..and is therefore NOT a corn at all but a corn snake crossed with a king snake making it a hybrid.
> 
> I haven't got an issue with hybrids (and that is a lovely example) but you must be 100% aware that it is a hybrid and will only ever produce hybrids.
> 
> ...


Thankyou! 

I was advised when I bought him that it was a corn x king although it didnt really mean much to me since i've never looked into snake genitics.

Not that im planning to do so for a very long time but out of interest are hybrids only to be mated with other hybrids? would you typically pay less for a hybrid than a 100% corn?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Until someone comes up with a conclusive DNA test the best we have in the hobby is "observation". Even in the wild snakes do not always breed true to type and intergrades occure. ( which is part of the driving force of evolution )
> Once we do get in to DNA we can see that nothing is realy pure, even on a family or species level.
> There was an artical in "New Scientist" a couple of months ago showing that Viruses have been moving DNA between different family and species for millions of years.
> So while we like to think we are breeding true, this may not always be the case.


 oh i totally agree steven, but its when you get people that quite agressively tell you in capital letters that your snake is not what you say it is, or that is s definately something else.. and opinion is fine, but being told like that is a little annoying.. especially when someone say with the experience of someone such as yourself gets told by someone who has never bred... this sort of thing is quite common.
I find people that are regular breeders have an opionion rather than offering a fact when they dont know, if that makes sense?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Luvbug19 said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> I was advised when I bought him that it was a corn x king although it didnt really mean much to me since i've never looked into snake genitics.
> 
> Not that im planning to do so for a very long time but out of interest are hybrids only to be mated with other hybrids? would you typically pay less for a hybrid than a 100% corn?


 not necessarily, some of the jungles are worth a lot of money.


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi again,

Im going to start looking for a female to breed with this male. 

Any suggestions as to what morph?

Thankyou


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

:blush:bump....please help!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Luvbug19 said:


> :blush:bump....please help!


You want a albino jungle corn or a jungle corn HET Albino.

I'd go for a fresh 50/50 het albino.If you can find one.


----------

